# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  προβλημα με ηχεια 2,1 teac

## XALOULIS90

καλησπερα εχω καποια ηχεια teac 2.1 και χτες εκει που ακουγα μουσικη ξαφνικα η φωνη του τραγουδιστη μειωθηκε και ακουγοταν πολυ λιγο και αναρωτιεμαι καηκε κατι .......???
εχω κοιταξει της ρυθμισεις απο την καρτα ηχου και ολα μου φαινοται καλα....
επισης κοιταξα και τα βυσματα αλλα τιποτα ολα ηταν μια χαρα και σκεφτομαι μηπως να φταιει το twitter...?? γιατι απο οτι παρατηρησα τις ψιλες δεν μου βγαζει πολυ δυνατα σαν να ακουγεται απο μακρυα γιατι το μπασο και οι χοντρες φωνες μια χαρα παιζουν....... 
επισης παρατηρησα ενα μικρο βραχνιασμα στις φωνες ...
και τα δυο ηχεια το ιδιο ακριβως ακουγεται...
ευχαριστω πολυ..... :Huh:

----------


## XALOULIS90

το εψαξα καλυτερα και ειδα οτι η συνδεση απο to output μου κανει ιστοριες οταν κουνω το φυσακι (οχι το καλωδιο) και οταν το κουμπωνω τελειως μεσα δεν μου παιζει τον ηχο απο τον τραγουδιστη τι να φταιει ,,,να ξεκολησε τιποτα απο την πλακετα γιατι εκει που ειναι το φυσακι ειναι και ο μπασαδορος και λεω εγω τωρα μηπως απο το πολυ μπαπ μπαπ να ξεκολησε καμια επαφη.???..

----------


## navar

μιλάμε για το φυσάκι της μητρικής ?

----------


## JOUN

Πρεπει να χαλασε το φις και ακους μονο το L-R δηλαδη την διαφορα των δυο καναλιων.Λογικα δεν κανει επαφη η γειωση σου.

----------


## jim.ni

και εγώ εχω "καμένα"  teac 5.1  !!!   στην αρχή έκαναν διακοπές και κουνούσα τα βύσματα απο πίσω, νόμιζα οτι είναι θέμα επαφής και οταν τα άνοιξα δεν βρήκα τίποτα ύποπτο. Η κατάσταση χειροτερεύει κάθε μέρα και μετά απο 1.5 χρόνο περίπου σταμάτησαν να παίζουν τελείως. Στα δικά μου ΔΕΝ ειναι θεμα επαφής, τα εχω ανοίξει 2-3 φορές ουτε θέμα με πυκνωτές είναι, δεν μπόρεσα πότε να βρω τι φταίει και τα παράτησα......................  100Ε τα είχα πάρει με DDigital και έβγαλαν 2-3 χρόνια........αυτά





> ενα μικρο βραχνιασμα στις φωνες ...


Χαλουλης δοκίμασε να τα αφήσεις 2 μέρες εκτός ρεύματος τελείως και δες μετά αν θα παίζουν μέχρι να ζεσταθούν.

----------


## XALOULIS90

> μιλάμε για το φυσάκι της μητρικής ?


 οχι για το φυσακι απο τα ηχεια οχι αυτο της μητρικης.....το φυσακι μητρικης ειναι οκ

----------


## XALOULIS90

> και εγώ εχω "καμένα"  teac 5.1  !!!   στην αρχή έκαναν διακοπές και κουνούσα τα βύσματα απο πίσω, νόμιζα οτι είναι θέμα επαφής και οταν τα άνοιξα δεν βρήκα τίποτα ύποπτο. Η κατάσταση χειροτερεύει κάθε μέρα και μετά απο 1.5 χρόνο περίπου σταμάτησαν να παίζουν τελείως. Στα δικά μου ΔΕΝ ειναι θεμα επαφής, τα εχω ανοίξει 2-3 φορές ουτε θέμα με πυκνωτές είναι, δεν μπόρεσα πότε να βρω τι φταίει και τα παράτησα......................  100Ε τα είχα πάρει με DDigital και έβγαλαν 2-3 χρόνια........αυτά
> 
> 
> 
> Χαλουλης δοκίμασε να τα αφήσεις 2 μέρες εκτός ρεύματος τελείως και δες μετά αν θα παίζουν μέχρι να ζεσταθούν.


το δοκιμασα κανονικα παιζει οπως και πριν ....

----------

